
User Behavior After Content Removal Explanations on Reddit [pdf] - lettergram
https://shagunjhaver.com/files/research/jhaver-2019-transparency.pdf
======
christefano
Original post at [https://medium.com/acm-cscw/does-transparency-in-
moderation-...](https://medium.com/acm-cscw/does-transparency-in-moderation-
really-matter-b86bab9b4810)

